# what the best age?



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

whats the best age to get ear cropping done?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Never!!!!!!! LOL I like the natural ears


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it all depends on what your vet prefers. My vet likes to do them at 4 months of age. I'm definitely not trying to be rude here.... I don't think you should be worried about ear cropping if you're still not sure if you can keep the dog at your apartment.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is a post about Ear Cropping ~

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/18755-ear-cropping.html

Also if you look around the forums you can find a lot of information !


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Never!!!!!!! LOL I like the natural ears


I agree :roll:


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

like i said before me and king are never going to part i have things figured out already if i cant have him here ill jus move with my grand mother and i kno your not trying to be rude and thankz fa tha info ill talk to my vet


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

The early the cheaper thats what my vet said to me..Not sure though...I like the look of when the ears are cropped though.Even though some peoples dogs ears looked jacked up, I guess the vet did a bad job


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

as soon as your vet thinks it ok!!! I love cropped ears!


----------



## Taz81581 (Nov 17, 2009)

The individual that does it for me recommends earlier the better.. Not to try to talk you out of it but I had my dogs done and now at times I wish I didnt.. Ive had cops eye ballin me ever since. Especially when I am just simply taking him for a walk around the block. People are always afraid and assume that he is vicious only becouse his ears are cropped.. But dont get me wrong, he certainly looks bad ass!! Just think it through before you just do it like I did.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks and i will


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

each vet is different. Mine likes to do it a little older so she can get a good idea of the final outcome of your dogs head shape... which can't be told by a 3 month old pup without any muscle tone to the head, and the likeliness of complications of going under anesthesia is a lot less. She will crop the dogs ears to best fit the dog itself. A good vet will know what they're doing! Ask plenty of questions and ask for a lot of examples of their personal work. Often times vets talk a big game and lack the skill, and the proof is in the pudding for me. I don't shop by price I shop by quality. My dogs vet is not the most expensive in town, but she's for darn sure not the cheapest.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> each vet is different. Mine likes to do it a little older so she can get a good idea of the final outcome of your dogs head shape... which can't be told by a 3 month old pup without any muscle tone to the head, and the likeliness of complications of going under anesthesia is a lot less. She will crop the dogs ears to best fit the dog itself. A good vet will know what they're doing! Ask plenty of questions and ask for a lot of examples of their personal work. Often times vets talk a big game and lack the skill, and the proof is in the pudding for me. I don't shop by price I shop by quality. My dogs vet is not the most expensive in town, but she's for darn sure not the cheapest.


thank you and yeah ikno ear cropping wea i live is 425 and there is oly one place that does it that is at a vet i would never take my dog to get his ears cropped by a regular person that doesnt have clean equipment ya kno i want the best for my dog


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kinglocz said:


> thank you and yeah ikno ear cropping wea i live is 425 and there is oly one place that does it that is at a vet i would never take my dog to get his ears cropped by a regular person that doesnt have clean equipment ya kno i want the best for my dog


Clean equipment is not the only tool your vet should have... they should have the tool of skill and experience. Sometimes you have to look outside of your immediate area for a quality crop job. I have to travel well over an hour to my vet.


----------



## Taz81581 (Nov 17, 2009)

Is ur in San Antonio. There used to be a place in San Marcos area that did a very good job on a friends of mines dog. Also, if i remember correctly it was only like 180 or so. Dont quote me. I will hit him up in the morning and double check to see if he has a contact for the place..


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Taz81581 said:


> Is ur in San Antonio. There used to be a place in San Marcos area that did a very good job on a friends of mines dog. Also, if i remember correctly it was only like 180 or so. Dont quote me. I will hit him up in the morning and double check to see if he has a contact for the place..


oh aight thanks and thers one on ingram road


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Between 12-16 weeks is the normal time frame for ear cropping.


----------

